
Senate Report on 5G: Recipe for Disaster - pencilingin
http://www.circleid.com/posts/20200722-senate-report-on-5g-recipe-for-disaster/
======
PaulHoule
Like most 5G articles that attempt to rebut 5G hysteria (5G causes autism,
...) it fails to realize that people are just right to be suspicious about a
technology that has no credible benefits and no constituency other than
equipment vendors.

Telecom carriers have had no interest in 5G. From the invention of the
internet to the 3G age telecom vendors felt out of control of their financial
destiny (MCI Worldcomm's fraud forced them invest in intercity optic fiber
capacity they never would have built otherwise. Most of that capacity lies
fallow too because they've had an "investment strike" against building optic
fiber out to the last mile)

With 4G they got back on top and had no interest in capital spending to build
out a new generation but carriers had to pretend they were caught up in the
hype. So you can get 5G at one corner of Washington Square Park and it is so
fast it doesn't matter at all that 99.99% of Manhattan doesn't have it, never
mind the rest of the country.)

Vint Cerf had made a career out of being clueless about the digital divide.
The real problem in America is poor coverage of telecommunication services.
Upstate New York has cell phone dead spots in it larger than some European
countries, and because of that

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPNK0VspQ0M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPNK0VspQ0M)

